# Elmers Grasshopper metric plans



## peepfrance (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,
My first post here. As a newbie to model engine building I have only made a simple oscillator so far. I would like to make Elmers Grasshopper but living in France I need to do a metric conversion, has anyone else converted this model that would be prepared to let me have a sight of their plans.
Peepfrance


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Peepfrance.
I can't help you with your question...but no doubt there'll be some help coming.

You might want to post in the Welcome thread and tell us a little about yourself and your interests.

Have you got a pic of that oscillator?


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Peepfrance

Welcome to HMEM - and like Zee asked - please post an intro ;D - and we like to see lots of pictures th_wwp ;D

I've built a "metric" version of Elmer's Grasshopper Here
I think I made quite a few references to the sizes I used in the thread, and on some of the photos I took, you might be able to see metric dimensions on the plans. Unfortunately I don't have the metric-dimensioned plans anymore - but if you need help converting, feel free to ask 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## peepfrance (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for your kind welcome Zee and Arnold, I,ll take a couple of photos of my oscillator and post them.
Arnold, your posting I think will answer most of my queries, many thanks to you both.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 22, 2010)

Peepfrance,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## prof65 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi peepfrance

I made some of the Elmer's engine in the last two years, here you can find my way to convert plans from inches to mm and some good tips from other users:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8359.0

Roberto


----------

